# Fly Fishing the Thumb.



## aught.lee

I’ve been fly fishing for a year now and haven’t run into anyone else in the thumb that does. Are you all out there?


----------



## Wanabeflyfishn

What part of the Thumb are you fishing? I’m from over near Pt Huron.


----------



## aught.lee

I’m out of Caro. What fish do you go after?


----------



## Wanabeflyfishn

I’m just kind of started Fly Fishing and have mostly river fished but I’ve always thought it be fun hooking up with a nice Atlantic Salmon. I saw a nice one caught off the wall in Pt Sanilac today. When I get sometime I’m going to throw a Kayak in at one of the Ports along the lake side and go after them.


----------



## aught.lee

They were getting them in rivers up north and I’ve even seen them in streams and ditches in Harbor Beach. I mostly river fish but I just got a float tube used it today and liked it a lot floating in a local lake. Tomorrow I’m taking it to another lake to go after pike. I also have a canoe I fly fish out of. Is there any good summertime trout fishing down there?


----------



## Wanabeflyfishn

AS far as I know the Rifle River is the closest for Trout. I’m picking up a pontoon (Colorado XT) next week and hope to get in some drifts with it this summer.
I also hear the Smallies are hitting pretty good in Harbor Beach.


----------



## ESOX

A little tin boat, the Cass River, a 6wt and eager Smallies.......


----------



## aught.lee

The Cass and smallies and pike was all of my free time last year, but I was a wading the whole time. Does anyone else fish the Cass in Tuscola County?


----------



## hunterdau2

Smallmouth tomorrow locally and a couple trips up north planned for the Hex.


----------



## aught.lee

Hunterdau2, whereabouts are you from?


----------



## Wanabeflyfishn

I’m heading up next weekend. Not sure if the hexes will be coming off but I’m sure looking forward to getting a fly in the air!


----------



## hunterdau2

Ruth, south of Harbor Beach! 
Went out this A.M. and nailed em . Had one after another for awhile . Then it slowed down about 10:30 or so .
Wanabe the hex usually starts mid June depending on the weather . May be early with this warm weather.


----------



## Wanabeflyfishn

Or maybe it’ll be an excuse to head up again in late June!


----------



## hunterdau2

It's up north , only reason you need.


----------



## aught.lee

Float tubed today. Caught 3 smallies 18-20 inches and almost landed a big fat carp but after 5 minutes it got off. Good day besides a swan trying to kill me. Where do I go to see a list of unmentionable rivers? Or are all rivers in the thumb mentionable?


----------



## aught.lee

Anyone going out tomorrow?


----------



## ESOX

aught.lee said:


> Float tubed today. Caught 3 smallies 18-20 inches and almost landed a big fat carp but after 5 minutes it got off. Good day besides a swan trying to kill me. Where do I go to see a list of unmentionable rivers? Or are all rivers in the thumb mentionable?


Any thumb river is fine. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## aught.lee

Does anyone fish the Cass from Caro to Cass City? I haven’t seen sizable fish compared to last year. The numbers are there but no size to them.


----------



## DrMeyer

Grew up fishing the Cass in Vassar - Smallies, suckers, carp and a few pike. The salmon used to run up below Frankenmuth, but that was 40 yrs ago.


----------



## aught.lee

How are things looking around vassarbtheae days. The couple times I fished it this year I caught a lot but all were small. The only decent sized fish was a crappie. I never had luck with pike there.


----------

